# briggs&stratton



## lawnfrog (Apr 13, 2016)

New guy here.
Which engine is better? b&s 500 series or b&s exi. I see a difference in weight of 10lbs for the 500 series, does that mean it has more metal and the other has more plastic parts? Your help is greatly appreciated,thanks


----------



## lawnfrog (Apr 13, 2016)

*thanks*

I went with the 500 series. I'd rather change the oil than add, And being its 10lbs heavier I think it must be built with more metal than the exi.


----------

